# Detonics not ejecting brass....



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

So I have this Detonics Combat Master MkIV 1911 pistol. It usually shoots just fine, but won't eject spent brass shells.

I have only tried Speer, Federal and blazer ammo. The Blazer was the only with brass casings and it wouldn't eject ANY of them. Is this common?
Are 1911's usually finicky about ammo?
AND where do you guys get custom parts for them? 
Most parts for a Colt Government model will fit it.
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you run a mag through by hand will it eject them then? Are they stove piping? When was the last time in rounds you replaced the return spring? There's several things that can cause that and it's real hard to tell over the webb. Have you tried different mags in it? A whole lot of ills can be cured by changing mag springs or mags. Good luck.


----------



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

I just picked it up used, so I haven't replaced anything yet and I only got one mag. I need to research what kind of mags will fit it and get more. Weird, it won't eject them cycling it by hand either. They're not stove piping when fired, they just stay in the chamber.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Without seeing it, and based on your description, I'm inclined to believe you have a broken extractor.


----------



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say the same, if it wasn't ejecting any shells. But the Speer and Federal shells get ejected just fine. I took the extractor out and it looks fine, is it obvious when the extractor breaks?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

After rereading your post it maybe;1 just don't like blazer ammo, 2 a worn extractor, 3 weakened springs. need to have it checked out by a gunsmith to be sure which.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> After rereading your post it maybe;1 just don't like blazer ammo, 2 a worn extractor, 3 weakened springs. need to have it checked out by a gunsmith to be sure which.


:smt023
I agree with Tony that the extractor may be part or all of your problem. I would take it to a good gunsmith and let him fix it for you.:smt1099


----------



## Racerx (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, will do!


----------

